# Madagascar 2



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2008)

Quite good. Not as awesome as the first, but still good.

In fact - it's a subversion of your typical "family" theme kid movies as well as a sweet parody (and subversion) of Lion King.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't really enjoy watching the first one, not planning to watch the 2nd unless my brother rents it and I'm bored enough to watch it. Not my type of movie anymore. I'm mainly into suspense and action.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 5, 2008)

But is it worth the $12 movie ticket?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2008)

One thing I have to say about this movie and other animated sequels: Boo! Stop making us wait another 3 years and make one movie. And my hopes are down for this movie, because it is almost the same as the first, with the humor, and yet here again, we are stuck on another continent. Madagascar was fun as it had lasted, it doesn't deserve a sequel.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 5, 2008)

i love me some kiddy cartton movies <3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

Over The Hedge is the only film from Dreamworks I want to see a sequel to.
...But I do like the idea of giving the penguins their own series.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 6, 2008)

So consensus is it's worth a movie ticket? I liked the first. Dreamworks is really one of my favorite 3D animation studios as of late (not counting Wall-E. ).


----------



## Wreth (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved Madagascar, and i can't wait to see the second.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2008)

I have not yet seen it, but I plan to go see it, if anything for the Penguins. The Penguins were so awesome.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I have not yet seen it, but I plan to go see it, if anything for the Penguins. The Penguins were so awesome.



Without them, there would be no movie!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Without them, there would be no movie!



It's sad when characters that we only see for 15-20 minutes in the movie are the main attraction in it.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 6, 2008)

Nah, this can wait til DVD. Personally I'm holding out for 9.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> One thing I have to say about this movie and other animated sequels: Boo! Stop making us wait another 3 years and make one movie. And my hopes are down for this movie, because it is almost the same as the first, with the humor, and yet here again, we are stuck on another continent. Madagascar was fun as it had lasted, it doesn't deserve a sequel.



Well, unlike the first movie, they INTENTIONALLY want to get stuck in the savanna so that they could live together with their families.



Xero108 said:


> It's sad when characters that we only see for 15-20 minutes in the movie are the main attraction in it.



Overreaction. The penguins are awesome but still the whole movie is good.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I respectfully disagree. The penguins are awesome and the whole movie is good.


 
Fix'd


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't like the first movie - poor humor and animation - so I won't be seeing the sequel.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

This one has more story than the first though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw the second one, and, I think it is a great continuation of the other one. I loved how each character really did progress to a part that really fits.

The penguins did not fail me. They were full of awesome and win!

And...lawl, lawl, lawl, lawl, lawl...at the old lady!

To be honest I do enjoy the second one better than the first. It was more thought out, there was more plot, better dialogue, and better characterization.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well, unlike the first movie, they INTENTIONALLY want to get stuck in the savanna so that they could live together with their families.
> 
> 
> 
> Overreaction. The penguins are awesome but still the whole movie is good.



No, getting stuck in the Savanna was an accident. They end up choosing to stay after all is said and done.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 10, 2008)

Easog said:


> But is it worth the $12 movie ticket?


 
$12 dollars? I only payed $6.50 for mine. And if you're talking about a different currency...

And I liked it... But I'm a kid at heart and enjoy the more childish things in life. <3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2008)

Madagascar 2 was not worth it. I had laughs in Role Models. I had one laugh in E2A. Boo.


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 15, 2008)

i saw it last night, it was pretty funny. then again, i'm an immature kid, so i think anything is funny. xD;

"Alpha lion", LOL.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Madagascar 2 was not worth it. I had laughs in Role Models. I had one laugh in E2A. Boo.



It's a lot better than most "family" movies and comedy movies though.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked it a lot. It was a very fun movie. I like how it wasn't afraid to play around with awkward situations and offbeat humor. I love seeing little hints of sexual deviancy in children's movies. XD

Compared to the first one... I think they have a very different effect on me. The first one I took kinda seriously; it actually had some parts that made me cry. But the second one was just lots and lots of fun.



Oh, plus I've thought Alex was hot ever since I saw the first one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's a lot better than most "family" movies and comedy movies though.



No it isn't. Ratatouille and Toy Story anyone? And lets not forget Wall-E. My faith in Dreamworks Animation almost died when I saw Shrek 3. <---Oh my god that was stupid. Panda brought the faith up more, and E2A destroyed it again.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Ratatouille and Toy Story anyone? And lets not forget Wall-E. My faith in Dreamworks Animation almost died when I saw Shrek 3. <---Oh my god that was stupid. Panda brought the faith up more, and E2A destroyed it again.



I nearly agree with you entirely on this one. 

I never saw Ratatouille, but I did watch Toy Story back when I was a kid and I still believe that this movie was 10 times better and funnier than Madagascar. Same for Wall-E. Everything about that movie was fantastic.

Shrek 3 disappointed me way too much. I really enjoyed the 2 first ones, but the third one was so stupid and poor in the level humor that I told myself I'd never go see the 4th Shrek. (That's if they be gutsy enough to make one)

As for Panda and E2A, haven't seen those...Probably won't either.


----------



## Tigress (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw it last week. Certainly a lot better than I had anticipated, given what happened with its predecessor. It seems as if Dreamworks has finally found a good balance of humor and story, and I must concede that I was pretty interested.

...then again, like many others who've posted in this thread, I tend to enjoy childish things. xDD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I nearly agree with you entirely on this one.
> 
> I never saw Ratatouille, but I did watch Toy Story back when I was a kid and I still believe that this movie was 10 times better and funnier than Madagascar. Same for Wall-E. Everything about that movie was fantastic.
> 
> ...



E2A= Escape 2 Africa. btw


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 15, 2008)

Making sequels to lame movies just to milk more money out of it = fail.

Besides, Alex didn't proclaim his undying love for Marty or anything like that, right? No? Call me when that happens. It'd make the movie a lot more interesting.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

...

*GO. WATCH. KUNG FU PANDA.*

A lot were surprised that for a Dreamworks movie, it's on par with Pixar's best.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Making sequels to lame movies just to milk more money out of it = fail.
> 
> Besides, Alex didn't proclaim his undying love for Marty or anything like that, right? No? Call me when that happens. It'd make the movie a lot more interesting.



You know, are you even being fair? I agree that the first one in a way as a bit lame but it did have some good moments. It was unfortunate that rather than create fresh, or original dialogue, they stuck to throwing in a bunch of random cliche's from other shows and movies.

That was the first one.

The second one actually is much better than the first which is a bit sad because if someone saw the first and didn't like it, than that will cause them to probably not see the second one even though the second one is much, much better.

The second one has better animation, better voice acting, better dialogue, better music, and so forth. Maybe it isn't your cup of tea but they did make a good effort to to keep to the good points of the last movie, and improve the points that sucked.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

Again, I find it highly disturbing that there are people who downplay Kung Fu Panda.

GO WATCH IT NOW LIKE YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...
> 
> *GO. WATCH. KUNG FU PANDA.*
> 
> A lot were surprised that for a Dreamworks movie, it's on par with Pixar's best.



I've seen it, and it was average. There were some really good parts, especially in the beginning. However, I am sorry, but the fundamentals of the entire thing was, poor.

You have several trained martial artists. Then you have one fat lazy panda.

Somehow when a bad guy escapes, being trained to specifically fight said threat means nothing, while being lazy and ignorant is rewarded. Yes, it is true that the panda goes through training but not several years of training. Having been a part of a martial arts experience I see the problem. Years in training do matter.

The end disappointed me was anti-climatic. The panda pulls some "Grab the finger" bullshit and wins the day.

Now the animation of the whole thing...stellar. I enjoyed how the animators portrayed the entire thing. It was beautiful.

Arguably, Madagascar 2 has better put together plot than Kung Fu Panda. The whole issues at hand made more sense, with the lion letting his pride get in the way and recognizing it is not all about him, and the Zebra coming to realize that yes he is unique but there are others like him who share those same traits, and finding a way to really stand out. The latter two characters, the Hippo and the Giraffe, could have used some work. I think it deviated wrong with Melman going from coming to terms with being a hypochondriac to falling in love with the Hippo. I still cannot understand where they went with the Hippo. It made no sense to me.

Not every plot is going to be perfect...but there you have it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've seen it, and it was average. There were some really good parts, especially in the beginning. However, I am sorry, but the fundamentals of the entire thing was, poor.
> 
> You have several trained martial artists. Then you have one fat lazy panda.
> 
> Somehow when a bad guy escapes, being trained to specifically fight said threat means nothing, while being lazy and ignorant is rewarded. Yes, it is true that the panda goes through training but not several years of training. Having been a part of a martial arts experience I see the problem. Years in training do matter.



You're mistaken.

the problem is that the others trained with a specific principle. Here, Shifu sees his error and trains Po with his own style. Basically, it's not saying being lazy is rewarded, but rather, if you're fat, why not use it to your advantage? That's what Po learned. He isn't as trained in terms of the arts, but he has the basics, and basically used his natural build. This is what Oogwey knows (since even Shifu believes that he can't train Po with a short amount of time).

The fact that his training felt more "natural" implies that it grew on him quite quickly and faster. Also, it assumed that the training was months long.



Trpdwarf said:


> The end disappointed me was anti-climatic. The panda pulls some "Grab the finger" bullshit and wins the day.



It's foreshadowed in the earlier part.

Besides, that wasn't the point of the fight - the point was that Po discovered that it was his inner self that made him the dragon warrior - something Tai Lung failed to see. The finger was just a cherry topping.



Trpdwarf said:


> Now the animation of the whole thing...stellar. I enjoyed how the animators portrayed the entire thing. It was beautiful.



Agreed.



Trpdwarf said:


> Arguably, Madagascar 2 has better put together plot than Kung Fu Panda. The whole issues at hand made more sense, with the lion letting his pride get in the way and recognizing it is not all about him, and the Zebra coming to realize that yes he is unique but there are others like him who share those same traits, and finding a way to really stand out. The latter two characters, the Hippo and the Giraffe, could have used some work. I think it deviated wrong with Melman going from coming to terms with being a hypochondriac to falling in love with the Hippo. I still cannot understand where they went with the Hippo. It made no sense to me.
> 
> Not every plot is going to be perfect...but there you have it.



The problem is that you expected KFP to be something new. If KFP didn't go formulaic, then it wouldn't actually make sense! It's supposed to hug and make love with various kung fu movie tropes of the golden age and make a baby out of it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2008)

> You're mistaken.
> 
> the problem is that the others trained with a specific principle. Here, Shifu sees his error and trains Po with his own style. Basically, it's not saying being lazy is rewarded, but rather, if you're fat, why not use it to your advantage? That's what Po learned. He isn't as trained in terms of the arts, but he has the basics, and basically used his natural build. This is what Oogwey knows (since even Shifu believes that he can't train Po with a short amount of time).
> 
> The fact that his training felt more "natural" implies that it grew on him quite quickly and faster. Also, it assumed that the training was months long.



I will admit that he trained them, with a different principle, but the point still stands that somehow within a few months, a single individual manages to become equal to or surpass that of actual masters who had many years of training.

Do you know what a few months of training gets you? The very basics down. That is it. I understand that it is a fictional story but the whole notion that you can throw your weight around and combine it with martial arts and win, is silly.

I've been in a class with a person who was in the same position as Po. Guess what? he failed the class. Excess weight and martial arts do not mix. If you want to mix it, fine...find a way to make it make sense. Which is not what KFP did.


> It's foreshadowed in the earlier part.
> 
> Besides, that wasn't the point of the fight - the point was that Po discovered that it was his inner self that made him the dragon warrior - something Tai Lung failed to see. The finger was just a cherry topping.



A cherry topping? More like a sour lemon on a cherry pie. Oh, I figured out what the scroll meant. Now I will pull out some over-done cliche move and defeat my opponent.

To be honest, it would have made better since if the whole fight was a group effort, with the panda using his weight and martial art combo to finish the cat off. He used his inner strength which made him the Dragon Warrior, and with the  help of the masters eliminated the threat for good. That would have made better sense.


> The problem is that you expected KFP to be something new. If KFP didn't go formulaic, then it wouldn't actually make sense! It's supposed to hug and make love with various kung fu movie tropes of the golden age and make a baby out of it.



I did not expect it to be something new. I went in not expecting much. I was proven wrong by the amazing animation, and the story line that was, for the first half, pretty good. However the second half did have flaws....and that is what made it average....average but still pretty good.

I'm not saying it is a horrible movie. I'm just saying, it's not perfect. It has flaws...and those are the flaws I see.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to say though, in reference to KFP, they did do one thing that really stood out and was awesome. As a furrie I found the idea of taking an animal, several actually, for which a form of martial arts is based off of, and making them mimic that form, was fascinating.

So, the Mantis for example, did a form similar to what the actual Mantis form of martial arts does. To do something like that must have been a huge challenge but at the same time, the end product really delivered well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2008)

Madagascar was good (as in laughs). E2A was more of the same. Both are not bad, nor are they an avg. good. Maybe in the middle, which coincides w/the Tomatometer rating of about or around 50% for me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 15, 2008)

AFAIK they studied various martial arts styles and as much as possible, tried to implement it on the character while still maintaining their animal-ness.

And well, realism is a bit thrown out of the window for the sake of simplifying things. Even in old kung fu movies the "trained hero" took quite a shorter time because it was "innate". It's not meant to be real but more like accepting the trope.

And he DID use his weight against Tai Lung. Tai Lung is already beaten up with his belly flop. Heck, there's even no need for the finger hold!

In fact, I think they only added the finger hold just to show how powerful it is.


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 16, 2008)

I enjoyed this movie, I liked it way better then the first which I didn't like that much.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw this today. I like almost everything, so I think this one was very funny.


----------

